# David Garrett!



## jsmusicbox

I just recently heard of David Garrett, his music is beautiful. He is a violin player who covers pop, hip-hop, rock and classical songs including Summer by Vivaldi. The music definitely touched me. I'm purchasing the Woman's Fan Pack online with his C.D. and an autographed picture (he is very handsome!) http://bit.ly/DGstore have you heard of him yet?


----------

